# ما هو الاعتراف و التناول ؟؟



## so0oma (4 مايو 2013)

*حابه اعرف ما هو الاعتراف والتناول ؟؟*


----------



## Jesus is the truth (4 مايو 2013)

سر الاعتراف هو سر التوبة .. تَعترف لله عن خطاياك حتى يغفرها لك الله خطاياكم لا أعود أذكرها بل أرمها فى بحر النسيان ، الله لا يتذكر لنا خطايانا أن ذكرناها نحن  


سر التناول أو سر الافخارستيا هو تناول جسد ودم السيد المسيح للثبوت في المسيح


----------



## so0oma (4 مايو 2013)

*طيب لمين اعترف ؟؟!*


----------



## چاكس (4 مايو 2013)

Jesus is the truth قال:


> سر التناول أو سر الافخارستيا هو* تناول جسد ودم السيد المسيح للثبوت في المسيح*



*تناول ايه ؟
بتتعمل ازاى دى *


----------



## Jesus is the truth (4 مايو 2013)

so0oma قال:


> *طيب لمين اعترف ؟؟!*



قــُلت ( *تَعترفين لله* ) من خلال الكاهن (الآب الروحي ) الكاهن يُعلن لك الغفران


----------



## Jesus is the truth (4 مايو 2013)

چاكس قال:


> *تناول ايه ؟
> بتتعمل ازاى دى *



في الكنيسة بصلوات وبالــ قربان والأبارك


----------



## ElectericCurrent (4 مايو 2013)

الاعتراف :- 
فى مفهوم  الكنائس التقليدية :-
1]  إدراك  المؤمن الخاطئ بفداحة خطيئته  وفظاعتها .. ومحاسبته لنفسه عليها .
2]  تبصر المؤمن فى جلسته الخاصة بالاسباب التى ادت الى سقوطه .. وإقراره بكامل مسئؤليته عما إقترف ..: وإدراكه انه مصمم العزم  عاقد النية على الاقلاع عن هذه الخطيئة (السيئة).. 
3]   يقوم المؤمن  التائب برفع صلاة قلبية الى الله  فيها التوبة والاعتذار وطلب الرحمة والمؤازرة لعدم العودة الى هذه الخطيئة
4]  يقوم المؤمن  التائب بأداء  مقابلة  شخصية {فى الكنيسة ما أمكن } -  مع آب كاهن  {ثابت   ما أمكن }   بروح التوبة والانسحاق  وبروح الصلاة الاستجدائية لله التى يشترك فيها الاثنان المعترف وآب الاعتراف
يتأكد الكاهن  { بقدر ما يمكنه }من  صدق وأمانة المعترف وثبات عزم واخلاص نيته ويستعرضا معا بالتحليل والاستبصار اسباب السقوط وكيفية تلافي ذلك ذلك مستقبلا ..
أ- يكون اب الاعتراف مختصا بمتابعة المعترف  من دور الى دور .. ومعرفة أحواله  وخبيرا باحواله النفسية والشخصية 
 ب- يقوم اب الاعتراف بدور المشورة ..
ج- يكون آب الاعتراف حلقة وصل  بين المعترف والكنيسة  كإدارة وكرعاه وايضا كرعية كجماعة .
د- نعتقد فى مسيحيتنا  ان الخطيئة (الذنب - السيئة) التى يقوم بها فرد من جماعة المؤمنين حقا هى  موجهة نحو الله  مباشرةً ويتوجب الحصول  على حل من الله عن طريق الكاهن الذى نعتقد بكونه وكيلا لشريعة الله على الارض. فى إطار منظومة الكنيسة.
ه- نعتقد ايضاً فى كنيستنا  ان الخطيئة او السيئة تنعكس سلباً  على الكنيسة كشخصية جمعية وعلى جماعة المؤمنين فيها ... حيث تنتقص من بر وقداسة الجماعة كلها .. وتستجلب غضب الله وتنحدر بالمجتمع.. فالكاهن هنا  دوره - مندوبا ووكيلا  عن هذا  المجتمع  الروحى .. : ناهيك عن دور  الارشاد والمشورة  ... والاشراف على النظام والقانون .
و- تعتقد كنائسنا ان الاب الكاهن  المكلف بهذه المهمة  هو  معلم - لا يقف عازلا او حاجزا بين المتعلم وبين العلم \ او  كالطبيب  لا يقف عازلا او حاجبا بين المريض  وبين الشفاء... فهو   عريف مُعّرَّف.... طبيب حاذق نطاسي خبير ... مربي صالح لبنيان النفوس وبالتالى الكنيسة وليس العكس ..
{أى  انه  مقصود به ان يكون جزءاً من الحل - لا جزءاً  من المشكلة }.


----------



## ElectericCurrent (4 مايو 2013)

التناول :
فى مفهوم الكنائس التقليدية:
_  أن  هناك عملاً  سرائرياً   غير منظور للحواس الحسية الفاحصة ... عملا  sacramental .. بإعطاء نعمة غير منظورة تحت  أعراض  مواد  حسية منظورة ملموسة  لهدف التعامل مع الحواس البشرية  الضعيفة  المحتاجة ..
فالهدف من التناول  هو  تناول المسيح   فعلا وحقا ليندمج فى اجسادنا يسير ويدور فى دمائنا وينبنى خلايا حية عاملة فى اجسادنا :  
المسيح  اراد  ان يحيا فينا  واهبا فينا حياته هو  ... وهو على ذلك  قدير .
متى اراد فهو قادر 
ومتى وعد فهو عامل  فاعل  حتى لو لم تدركه حواس الفحص   والبحث.
نحن نتناول المسيح تحت اعراض  الخبز والنبيذ . القليل التخمير ممزوجا الى ثلث الحجم بالماء 
و نعتقد اننا نتناول المسيح  الحى نحيا به.


----------



## so0oma (5 مايو 2013)

*
اشكرك اخي ElectericCurrent على مرورك الرائع و الايضاح للمعلومه بصورة كامله و واضحة و مبسطة*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (5 مايو 2013)

> اشكرك اخي ElectericCurrent على مرورك الرائع و الايضاح للمعلومه بصورة كامله و واضحة و مبسطة


الشكر  لله وحده 
وفى خدمتك وفى خدمة كل الزوار والاعضاء
بوركت
تقبلوا احتراماتى


----------

